# New titles



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Darka JIpo me IPO1 High in trial high tracking and High Obed HIgh IPO1
Honor z vom Weberhaus IPO2 High IPO2
Xena's Warrior z vom Weberhaus BH
Asko von der Sperberquelle IPO3 for the 2nd time


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congrats! That's quite a set of titles!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Yay!!! Congrats!!


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

Very Impressive, you have every right to be proud.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Congratulations, Malinda! That took a LOT of hard work. You must be very proud.


----------

